# Grumble....



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Does your GSD grumble when he/she lies down and relaxes? Scarlett has always grumbled when she settles down. Our last GSD mix used to "deflate", but Scarlett is pretty noisy about it. There's NO doubt when she has settled in for a snooze. I am curious if this is just a Scarlett thing or a GSD thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's a dog thing. people also make noise when they find
that right spot for a snooze.



Scarlettsmom said:


> Does your GSD grumble when he/she lies down and relaxes?
> 
> >>>> Scarlett has always grumbled when she settles down.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie does this all the time. It's more of a groan then a grumble for her though.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta makes these adorable groaning noises. Makes me want to hug her!!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, Banjo groans, then deflates. It makes me relax too.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

big groans from Sage


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

She usually does the deflate when laying down, then once she decides to flop over completely on her side she lets out that low, "I'm relaxing now" groan.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi will hit the floor like a ton of bricks and big disgusted sigh/groan LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes i worry because my dog hits
the floor so hard. he can rattle things in 
the room when he lays down. i think sometimes
he stands on all four, legs locked and just
falls over. :laugh:



JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi will hit the floor like a ton of bricks and big disgusted sigh/groan LOL


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i think sometimes
> he stands on all four, legs locked and just
> falls over. :laugh:


LOL This made me chuckle. I can picture it drawn out into a cartoon strip.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

my lab grumbles when i tell her to lay down and she doesnt want to. all she does is protest under her breath and takes her time laying down haha


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky ,big whine then plop then whine groan then sigh!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> sometimes i worry because my dog hits
> the floor so hard. he can rattle things in
> the room when he lays down. i think sometimes
> he stands on all four, legs locked and just
> falls over. :laugh:


I think Banjo might just do that when he's on the bed. I'll give him this tho, he has an amazing sense of space, he'll flop down beside me nice and tight, hardly ever flops on top of me.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Brody has always been a grumbler. His noises seem to be a direct reflection of the circumstances of his laying down.

For example, if it's a spot he has picked, there is a definite contented tone to his grunts and groans. However, if he wants to come plop down half on my lap (not uncommon) and I can't allow him because I'm busy with something, he'll go lay somewhere else and REALLY let me know about it.

Tsura is more of a heavy breather. She lays down and huffs really hard 5 or 6 times and then lets out a huge sigh and is quiet. Although lately she's started adding some grunts (I think Brody has been coaching her).


----------

